# OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues



## Batrawi

Hi folks / OPUS HWS users

Can you please check the below issues

1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX": 
Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as expected) but the release samples remain loud.

Audio example:
View attachment Leg Slur MAX- release issue.mp3


2-Release samples issue with all Violas instruments labeled "Leg Slur Lite": 
When close mic is loaded and modwheel is roughly within the 48-50%, you hear wrong release samples being played (minus one semi-tone from the played note)

Audio example:
View attachment Violas Full_Divisi Leg Slur LITE close mic- release issue.mp3



I discovered those issues not so long ago when I had the PLAY engine and honestly, I didn't bother to report them coz I thought that they'll definitely be fixed in OPUS which I was planning to buy anyway, however, I was wrong... coz now that I got OPUS, the very same issues are still there.. and even worse, you can't even work around them by tweaking/reducing the “release volume” independently (as a half-ass solution) like we used to do in the PLAY engine!

I'm wondering how I haven't seen anyone complaining about those issues before? coz I think those kind of defects is what makes a product literally unusable! And the fact that they were there back since the age of PLAY and now managed to sneak their way into OPUS without being noticed or fixed is really worrying!

Can anyone please verify & confirm whether they could replicate these issues or otherwise -hopefully- prove me wrong or teach me some workarounds before I report to EW? Thanks


----------



## odod

confirming everything is okay here using my OPUS, but i have different issue .. 2nd violin harmonics always made a warning with DISK TOO SLOW, ignoring the fact that my ssd is newly purchased SANDISK Extreme portable ..


----------



## jason.d

Batrawi said:


> Hi folks / OPUS HWS users
> 
> Can you please check the below issues
> 
> 1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX":
> Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as expected) but the release samples remain loud.
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Leg Slur MAX- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 2-Release samples issue with all Violas instruments labeled "Leg Slur Lite":
> When close mic is loaded and modwheel is roughly within the 48-50%, you hear wrong release samples being played (minus one semi-tone from the played note)
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Violas Full_Divisi Leg Slur LITE close mic- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered those issues not so long ago when I had the PLAY engine and honestly, I didn't bother to report them coz I thought that they'll definitely be fixed in OPUS which I was planning to buy anyway, however, I was wrong... coz now that I got OPUS, the very same issues are still there.. and even worse, you can't even work around them by tweaking/reducing the “release volume” independently (as a half-ass solution) like we used to do in the PLAY engine!
> 
> I'm wondering how I haven't seen anyone complaining about those issues before? coz I think those kind of defects is what makes a product literally unusable! And the fact that they were there back since the age of PLAY and now managed to sneak their way into OPUS without being noticed or fixed is really worrying!
> 
> Can anyone please verify & confirm whether they could replicate these issues or otherwise -hopefully- prove me wrong or teach me some workarounds before I report to EW? Thanks


I have the exact issue in your first audio example! I thought I was doing something wrong but maybe it’s a bug.


----------



## Jackdnp121

The Leg Slur on my V1 ... is broken too .....


----------



## scoplunk

This whole release sample thing is a mess for me too. After struggling with it for quite awhile, I found a solution that worked, but I don't know why. Since I wanted to get work done, I stopped looking into it. EW might have implemented some clever system here, but I simply don't understand how it's supposed to work. In the meantime, here's what I did to get around it:

My situation is a little different because I wanted to remap the mod wheel to dynamics, so CC 11 got sent to the mod wheel. The mod wheel had been controlling vibrato, but since I have other libraries that use CC 21 for vibrato amount, I remapped vibrato to CC 21. After awhile, I started to notice the problem with the release samples ignoring the dynamic changes I was making with the mod wheel. My solution was to temporarily remap dynamics back to CC 11, set CC 11 to 0 and then remap back to the mod wheel. This worked for awhile, but eventually the release sample problem returned. Then, I discovered that I could avoid the problem altogether by sending a CC 11 value of 0 at the beginning of the track and never, ever have a CC 11 value other than 0. This seems to work, but it may work by killing the release sample altogether, which isn't ideal, but is at least better than loud release samples ruining every line I try to play. 

At best, this is a workaround. The main issue seems to be that the note off samples are somehow decoupled from the note on samples when reading the dynamics CC. There's no way that I should have to use two different CCs to control note on and note off samples.


----------



## odod

everything is good here, maybe you need to adjust the legato speed


----------



## Batrawi

odod said:


> everything is good here, maybe you need to adjust the legato speed


The issue is not about legato at all, its about the release samples when you release your finger off the keyboard. The issues start to manifest when the dynamics are 50% or lower as explained in my OP


----------



## flea

I ran into the exact same problem a few days ago after installing Opus. Looking for a solution/workaround I discovered that it has to do with the vibrato layer. If you turn down the modwheel (less or no vibrato) the problem is gone-at least for me. In quieter passages, my solution would be to turn down vibrato at least at the end of a note (or during a legato transition).


----------



## Batrawi

flea said:


> I ran into the exact same problem a few days ago after installing Opus. Looking for a solution/workaround I discovered that it has to do with the vibrato layer. If you turn down the modwheel (less or no vibrato) the problem is gone-at least for me. In quieter passages, my solution would be to turn down vibrato at least at the end of a note (or during a legato transition).


thx, but I'm pretty sure though I recall that I tried to reduce the vibrato levels as well but still the issue remained... let me double check


----------



## flea

Okay, I did some more research.
In general, I like to control the Dynamic Crossfade via the Modwheel. For this reason, I set Modulation Wheel to "11-Expression" and Expression to "1-Modulation Wheel" for appropriate patches in Opus Midi Controller Mapping. 
Where I have done this, I can reproduce the problem with loud release samples, but only with high vibrato. When I lower it -as already said-, the problem disappears. But if I load the default patch and don't change anything in the controller mapping, I can't reproduce the problem and everything works as expected.


----------



## odod

Batrawi said:


> The issue is not about legato at all, its about the release samples when you release your finger off the keyboard. The issues start to manifest when the dynamics are 50% or lower as explained in my OP


yes i am aware, but unfortunately that issue did not happened in my OPUS :( and if you look at my video i assigned my Modwheel and Expression differently using knobs in my controller. 
I hope you can fin the solution .. good luck


----------



## aeliron

I'd try a chat on the EW site ... they're super helpful ... I had a problem where the Orchestrator got stuck and kept playing ... they said it's a known issue, unfortunately, waiting for a fix. Yours might be, too (doubtful, though, since it involves controller remapping and specific samples), or at least they should know about it starting today


----------



## jason.d

I just submit a support ticket on their site regarding the release samples volume problem. Hopefully they can identify what is wrong.


----------



## jason.d

They just replied back and closed the ticket. Seems like they’re already aware of it so hopefully they’ll fix it soon:

“Yes, this is something we know about and is in the tracker to be looked at by our developers - it's when CC1 and CC11 are moved to CC1 this happens, doesn't seem to happen the opposite when you tie both Mod/Expression both to CC11.”


----------



## Batrawi

jason.d said:


> They just replied back and closed the ticket. Seems like they’re already aware of it so hopefully they’ll fix it soon:
> 
> “Yes, this is something we know about and is in the tracker to be looked at by our developers - it's when CC1 and CC11 are moved to CC1 this happens, doesn't seem to happen the opposite when you tie both Mod/Expression both to CC11.”


Thx for this. I will submit a ticket as well in hope to let them feel we're not a few who are bothered with this issue. There's also the 2nd issue in my OP about mismapped release samples for the viola which I'll also report


----------



## José Herring

Definitely confirmed on my system. I never noticed it before so I wonder if this little surprise came with a recent update or something. 

I'm going to install Play again to see if it also happens on the Play version. 

@Batrawi thank you for report this. It needs an urgent fix.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Just noticed this as well, using the full string patches. Frustrating!


----------



## Batrawi

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Just noticed this as well, using the full string patches. Frustrating!


Yeah completely destroys the use of the library for me (and I do adore it!).. strange this doesn't seem to happen with the brass or wws (in my experience so far) despite it's the same engine


----------



## Akarin

I have the same issue as well. Waiting for a fix, I've added MIDI Transformers to my Cubase template that switch CC1/CC11, leaving the original assignments inside Opus. When they issue an update to fix the problem, I'll just have to get rid of the Transformers in my template.


----------



## muziksculp

Here is a short demo of HOOPUS 18 Vlns Legato Slur MAX patch, I don't hear any issues with CC11 at low mid or high values.

View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 MaxSlur Legato Test 3.mp3


Same Midi data, using 1st vlns Legato Slur Max

View attachment HOOPUS 1st violins leg slur max .mp3


Here is Celli Legato Slur Max different midi data 

View attachment HOOPUS Celli leg slur max .mp3


----------



## odod

muziksculp said:


> Here is a short demo of HOOPUS 18 Vlns Legato Slur MAX patch, I don't hear any issues with CC11 at low mid or high values.
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 MaxSlur Legato Test 3.mp3
> 
> 
> Same Midi data, using 1st vlns Legato Slur Max
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS 1st violins leg slur max .mp3
> 
> 
> Here is Celli Legato Slur Max different midi data
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Celli leg slur max .mp3


me too .. don't have issue except for disk slow warning all the time with certain patches only


----------



## scoplunk

The issue only seems to occur when CC11 is assigned to the mod wheel. It looks like EW is aware of the bug. Here's the post from earlier in this thread:






OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues


Hi folks / OPUS HWS users Can you please check the below issues 1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX": Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp

scoplunk said:


> The issue only seems to occur when CC11 is assigned to the mod wheel. It looks like EW is aware of the bug. Here's the post from earlier in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues
> 
> 
> Hi folks / OPUS HWS users Can you please check the below issues 1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX": Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


I never assign CC11 to the modwheel, I guess those who do this are having issues. So, it's an easy fix, don't control CC11 using the modwheel until they fix this bug. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gwretling

Batrawi said:


> Can anyone please verify & confirm whether they could replicate these issues or otherwise -hopefully- prove me wrong or teach me some workarounds before I report to EW? Thanks


Hi! I have the same problem with the release samples.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

muziksculp said:


> Here is a short demo of HOOPUS 18 Vlns Legato Slur MAX patch, I don't hear any issues with CC11 at low mid or high values.
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 MaxSlur Legato Test 3.mp3
> 
> 
> Same Midi data, using 1st vlns Legato Slur Max
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS 1st violins leg slur max .mp3
> 
> 
> Here is Celli Legato Slur Max different midi data
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Celli leg slur max .mp3


Only happens when I’m using the sustain patches, try the 18 violins longs.


----------



## muziksculp

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Only happens when I’m using the sustain patches, try the 18 violins longs.


OK, I will test them. and post an audio clip here of the 18 violins sustain longs. (not legato).


----------



## Batrawi

muziksculp said:


> I never assign CC11 to the modwheel, I guess those who do this are having issues. So, it's an easy fix, don't control CC11 using the modwheel until they fix this bug.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I have nothing but my modwheel to control dynamics and its locked to CC1. Any external plugins that can convert CC1 to 11?


----------



## muziksculp

Here is a demo of Vlns 1 Sustains Max , No issues. Actually I love the HOOPUS strings, they are so rich sounding. I need to use this library much more, and give it more attention.

I'm using CC11 for dynamics, and CC1 for vibrato. 


View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 Sustains Max.mp3


----------



## muziksculp

Batrawi said:


> I have nothing but my modwheel to control dynamics and its locked to CC1. Any external plugins that can convert CC1 to 11?


One way around this is to get some type of a HW-fader controller, or change your keyboard to one that has some faders that you can assign multiple CC values to. Having only a mod-wheel is quite restrictive when using libraries that require multiple CC manipulation in real time. I think Korg's nano controller fader units are pretty inexpensive. 

I don't know of any plugins that do conversions of CC#s, they might exist. Just do a Google search.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

muziksculp said:


> Here is a demo of Vlns 1 Sustains Max , No issues. Actually I love the HOOPUS strings, they are so rich sounding. I need to use this library much more, and give it more attention.
> 
> I'm using CC11 for dynamics, and CC1 for vibrato.
> 
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 Sustains Max.mp3


Thanks. If convenient, could you please do another demo? Just play some quick shorts (stabs) with the same patch, using a few different mod wheel settings.


----------



## muziksculp

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Thanks. If convenient, could you please do another demo? Just play some quick shorts (stabs) with the same patch, using a few different mod wheel settings.


Sure, that will cost you $25. I will PM you the bill after I post it. Just kidding. 

So, you want me to use Vlns 1 Sustains Max, but play quick short chord stabs using different modwheel settings ? Note : The Modwheel CC1 is controlling Vibrato amount, not expression. Is that what you mean ?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

muziksculp said:


> Sure, that will cost you $25. I will PM you the bill after I post it. Just kidding.
> 
> So, you want me to use Vlns 1 Sustains Max, but play quick short chord stabs using different modwheel settings ? Note : The Modwheel CC1 is controlling Vibrato amount, not expression. Is that what you mean ?


No, use the 18 violins long patch, and whatever the default mod wheel values are. I’ll buy you a nice coffee.


----------



## muziksculp

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, use the 18 violins long patch, and whatever the default mod wheel values are. I’ll buy you a nice coffee.


No problem, so the 18 violins sustain patch, and modulate the mod-wheel values playing short chordal stabs. I will post it in a few minutes. Thanks for the coffee  I'm sipping it now.


----------



## muziksculp

18 vlns 1 Sustain Max playing short chordal stabs, while changing Mod-wheel values. 

View attachment HOOPUS 18 Vlsn Sustain Short Stab chords.mp3


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

muziksculp said:


> 18 vlns 1 Sustain Max playing short chordal stabs, while changing Mod-wheel values.
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS 18 Vlsn Sustain Short Stab chords.mp3


Cool! Thanks for doing this. Must be something to do with certain setups or something.


----------



## Akarin

Batrawi said:


> I have nothing but my modwheel to control dynamics and its locked to CC1. Any external plugins that can convert CC1 to 11?



If you are using Cubase, the MIDI Transformer can do it.


----------



## Andruvig

Hey guys, 
New here…. And new to using EW opus edition. I can not for the life of me get my expression wheel to work. Nothing i read watch or try works. Im sure its operator error. Im using studio one 5 pro. And m audio 88 keystation controller. It usually just works. EW is pretty helpful but they havent got back to me yet. So thought Id try here  
Thanks guys! Hope all had a great holiday! 
Andy


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Batrawi said:


> Hi folks / OPUS HWS users
> 
> Can you please check the below issues
> 
> 1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX":
> Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as expected) but the release samples remain loud.
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Leg Slur MAX- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 2-Release samples issue with all Violas instruments labeled "Leg Slur Lite":
> When close mic is loaded and modwheel is roughly within the 48-50%, you hear wrong release samples being played (minus one semi-tone from the played note)
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Violas Full_Divisi Leg Slur LITE close mic- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered those issues not so long ago when I had the PLAY engine and honestly, I didn't bother to report them coz I thought that they'll definitely be fixed in OPUS which I was planning to buy anyway, however, I was wrong... coz now that I got OPUS, the very same issues are still there.. and even worse, you can't even work around them by tweaking/reducing the “release volume” independently (as a half-ass solution) like we used to do in the PLAY engine!
> 
> I'm wondering how I haven't seen anyone complaining about those issues before? coz I think those kind of defects is what makes a product literally unusable! And the fact that they were there back since the age of PLAY and now managed to sneak their way into OPUS without being noticed or fixed is really worrying!
> 
> Can anyone please verify & confirm whether they could replicate these issues or otherwise -hopefully- prove me wrong or teach me some workarounds before I report to EW? Thanks


Have you heard back from EW on this recently? I also placed a support ticket (with audio) and haven't heard back. I’ve gone back to using Play in the meantime.


----------



## Batrawi

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you heard back from EW on this recently? I also placed a support ticket (with audio) and haven't heard back. I’ve gone back to using Play in the meantime.


No. Ticket still in progress since Dec. I also use the modwheel patches from Play instead in the meantime. issue#2 exists in both Opus & Play though...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Batrawi said:


> No. Ticket still in progress since Dec. I also use the modwheel patches from Play instead in the meantime. issue#2 exists in both Opus & Play though...


Very unfortunate. I’ve loved HS for many years, but maybe it’s time to leave them behind.


----------



## José Herring

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Very unfortunate. I’ve loved HS for many years, but maybe it’s time to leave them behind.


HS is still very usable. I didn't even notice this problem until somebody pointed it out. 

Sometimes it is good to find other solutions though. Working with other libraries, ect... Keeps things interesting.


----------



## José Herring

muziksculp said:


> Here is a demo of Vlns 1 Sustains Max , No issues. Actually I love the HOOPUS strings, they are so rich sounding. I need to use this library much more, and give it more attention.
> 
> I'm using CC11 for dynamics, and CC1 for vibrato.
> 
> 
> View attachment HOOPUS Vlns 1 Sustains Max.mp3


The issue is present just masked a little bit because some of the strings are sustaining over the cut off. Basically the issue is the release sample is a different dynamic than the sustain portion so there's an abrupt cut off with the release sample having a different dynamic characterr but only in the mf range. Like they took the f release sample and tried to make it work in the mf range. But, I've heard worse so it's a minor problem that you can work around by careful dynamic shaping. For me personally it's always made it so that I have to go back and work with manually drawing the CC after the fact to mask the release. In the Play version I would just turn off the release samples.


----------



## scoplunk

Just to play devil's advocate here, what is the purpose of release samples in these libraries? I understand having a little bit of a tail when the note is released, but most of the time I just find them annoying. Are they supposed to be room sound or some kind of reverb? Because, if that's what they're supposed to be, they don't sound anything like that. How could they? Reverb or any kind of room sound represents the sum of the music playing at the moment, but these tails are simply a bunch of single notes dying out individually with no interaction with the other notes that are playing. They just sound like a long synthesizer release, most of the time. I liked it much better in Play when we could have control over their volume. In almost every other respect, I prefer Opus, but I think the inability to change the volume of the release samples is a big omission.


----------



## Quantum Leap

There is an update coming that gives you control over the RTs. OPUS is a work in progress. We feel good about where it is at, but functionality is being added all the time and bugs are being handled. Hollywood Orchestra OPUS just won SOS virtual instrument of the year.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Quantum Leap said:


> bugs are being handled.


I hope so, the release sample bug makes many of the string patches useless.


----------



## scoplunk

Quantum Leap said:


> There is an update coming that gives you control over the RTs. OPUS is a work in progress. We feel good about where it is at, but functionality is being added all the time and bugs are being handled. Hollywood Orchestra OPUS just won SOS virtual instrument of the year.


Great news! Like I said before, I prefer Opus to Play for a lot of reasons already. Knowing you guys are working on making it better makes me even happier. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 3CPU

Quantum Leap said:


> Hollywood Orchestra OPUS just won SOS virtual instrument of the year


*Congratulations!* And it is good to know more is being done to make HOOPUS even better. Also, I would gladly pay $200 per year to have access to more than 42,000 fantastic instruments including millions of samples, phrases, and FX. OPUS has a clean nicely designed UI, between that and many other tools available in the DAW, I can easily tweak each instrument to work perfectly with the composition, the possibilities are basically endless.


----------



## almo

Quantum Leap said:


> There is an update coming that gives you control over the RTs. OPUS is a work in progress. We feel good about where it is at, but functionality is being added all the time and bugs are being handled. Hollywood Orchestra OPUS just won SOS virtual instrument of the year.


Any Info‘s about the release date?


----------



## cqd

Quantum Leap said:


> There is an update coming that gives you control over the RTs. OPUS is a work in progress. We feel good about where it is at, but functionality is being added all the time and bugs are being handled. Hollywood Orchestra OPUS just won SOS virtual instrument of the year.


Nice one..I check the downloader every couple of days..


----------



## Quantum Leap

I just confirmed they are adding control of the RTs back in to OPUS. ETA - one month maybe? Lots of new features coming to OPUS because of Forbidden Planet.


----------



## cqd

Quantum Leap said:


> I just confirmed they are adding control of the RTs back in to OPUS. ETA - one month maybe? Lots of new features coming to OPUS because of Forbidden Planet.


Hey..
I don't suppose you can give me an idea how cpu intensive the mixer effects are in Opus?..
I'm currently half way through rejigging my Opus template using them, and I'm wondering if I should have done reverb etc externally in vepro..
So far they seem OK, but I haven't got to use them in a full session yet..

Also, there should be a way to duplicate instruments in Opus..
And have ye thought about releasing mix templates at all beyond the moods?..

**edit**..I thought this was in the normal Opus thread..


----------



## aeliron

Andruvig said:


> Hey guys,
> New here…. And new to using EW opus edition. I can not for the life of me get my expression wheel to work. Nothing i read watch or try works. Im sure its operator error. Im using studio one 5 pro. And m audio 88 keystation controller. It usually just works. EW is pretty helpful but they havent got back to me yet. So thought Id try here
> Thanks guys! Hope all had a great holiday!
> Andy


Do you mean the mod wheel? Opus uses that CC1 for modulation in some patches, and CC11 for dynamics and volume. Check the info in the upper right when selecting an instrument.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Batrawi said:


> Hi folks / OPUS HWS users
> 
> Can you please check the below issues
> 
> 1-Release samples issue with all instruments (full sections or Divisis) labeled "Leg Slur MAX":
> Regardless which mic position is loaded, when you ride the dynamic (Expression/CC11) below 50%, the played note becomes quieter (as expected) but the release samples remain loud.
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Leg Slur MAX- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 2-Release samples issue with all Violas instruments labeled "Leg Slur Lite":
> When close mic is loaded and modwheel is roughly within the 48-50%, you hear wrong release samples being played (minus one semi-tone from the played note)
> 
> Audio example:
> View attachment Violas Full_Divisi Leg Slur LITE close mic- release issue.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered those issues not so long ago when I had the PLAY engine and honestly, I didn't bother to report them coz I thought that they'll definitely be fixed in OPUS which I was planning to buy anyway, however, I was wrong... coz now that I got OPUS, the very same issues are still there.. and even worse, you can't even work around them by tweaking/reducing the “release volume” independently (as a half-ass solution) like we used to do in the PLAY engine!
> 
> I'm wondering how I haven't seen anyone complaining about those issues before? coz I think those kind of defects is what makes a product literally unusable! And the fact that they were there back since the age of PLAY and now managed to sneak their way into OPUS without being noticed or fixed is really worrying!
> 
> Can anyone please verify & confirm whether they could replicate these issues or otherwise -hopefully- prove me wrong or teach me some workarounds before I report to EW? Thanks


Have you heard back from EW on this? I sent another sample yesterday, as they didn't get back to be from a couple of months ago. Usually their support is excellent, but seems like they are sweeping this one under the rug.


----------



## aeliron

Still waiting for the "hanging notes in Orchestrator" in M1 mode to be fixed. But they said it's a known issue and their support has been pretty good otherwise, so I assume they're collecting all these into one round of fixes. I hope.


----------



## Batrawi

Jeremy Spencer said:


> but seems like they are sweeping this one under the rug.


that's what I'm thinking too. my ticket was open for 3 months and closed with no response. It's too bad coz now I'm almost convinced that OPUS is just PLAY in a new skin... (don't care about the extra features if the fundamentals haven't been addressed properly)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ok, I heard back from EW support today. I was also told (in a separate email) that the fix should come out in the next few weeks, along with Forbidden Planet.
Note: The example I sent was using 18V Sus Max.

_Hello Jeremy,

It's fixed in the next Opus update - but it's not actually an issue with the samples - it's the combination of Midi CC1 and CC11 (which on that patch is CC1 with Vibrato control and CC11 with dynamic layers) into CC1 that causes that issue (putting them both on CC11 doesn't have the issue - it's specifically a bug that is fixed in the next update). The way around it with the current version is to, instead of just swapping the Midi CC data to have both on CC1, to instead create a macro with CC1 as the control of the macro, then drag CC1 and CC11 over onto it so you're sending CC1 but the Opus engine interprets it as a send to separate CCs - then the Modwheel doesn't have the bump on release notes._


----------



## Henu

I actually have those bumps even though I've mapped CC1 to dynamics and CC2 to vibrato.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

EW support was kind enough to send me a Beta for the upcoming update, the issue is now gone. This is really great news!

EDIT: The problem persists when reopening a saved project, I've forwarded the info. Hopefully an easy fix.


----------



## almo

Jeremy Spencer said:


> EW support was kind enough to send me a Beta for the upcoming update, the issue is now gone. This is really great news!
> 
> EDIT: The problem persists when reopening a saved project, I've forwarded the info. Hopefully an easy fix.


Did you also noticed an improvement about delays, when saving a project.. especially with keyswitch patches?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

almo said:


> Did you also noticed an improvement about delays, when saving a project.. especially with keyswitch patches?


Not sure, I don't use key switch patches. Otherwise, I didn't notice any unusual delays.


----------



## almo

Logic is getting sluggish with a few tracks of opus in big session


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Just tried the OPUS 1.2.0 update, issue is still there. RIP Hollywood Strings OPUS...


----------



## José Herring

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Just tried the OPUS 1.2.0 update, issue is still there. RIP Hollywood Strings OPUS...


Curious, what are you going to use instead?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

José Herring said:


> Curious, what are you going to use instead?


HS Diamond (Play), Berlin Strings, BBCSO.


----------



## José Herring

Jeremy Spencer said:


> HS Diamond (Play), Berlin Strings, BBCSO.


Interesting. Is the release sample thing not present in Play?


----------



## odod

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Just tried the OPUS 1.2.0 update, issue is still there. RIP Hollywood Strings OPUS...


Have you tried different setup with different Keyboard Controller or MIDI Controller for CC1 and CC11 ..


----------



## aeliron

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Just tried the OPUS 1.2.0 update, issue is still there. RIP Hollywood Strings OPUS...


Ditto if you mean stuck notes in Orchestrator. Not sure if relevant but I noted a similar issue in OrangeTree guitar patterns. It may have been an issue before M1 though.

However Opus works ok otherwise (at least regarding what I’ve noticed). And the stuck notes don’t happen in Rosetta.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

aeliron said:


> Ditto if you mean stuck notes in Orchestrator. Not sure if relevant but I noted a similar issue in OrangeTree guitar patterns. It may have been an issue before M1 though.
> 
> However Opus works ok otherwise (at least regarding what I’ve noticed). And the stuck notes don’t happen in Rosetta.


No, I mean the issues as mentioned in the first post of this thread. But yes, Orchestrator has its own issues. In addition to stuck notes, you still can’t use the sustain pedal when switching chords. From what I remember, they has some high profile coders on this….must have ran out of money Lol.


----------



## carlc

Jeremy Spencer said:


> EW support was kind enough to send me a Beta for the upcoming update, the issue is now gone. This is really great news!
> 
> EDIT: The problem persists when reopening a saved project, I've forwarded the info. Hopefully an easy fix.





Jeremy Spencer said:


> Just tried the OPUS 1.2.0 update, issue is still there. RIP Hollywood Strings OPUS...


I'm trying to understand what happened here... It sounds like EastWest successfully addressed the issue in the beta release they shared, but then that fix was backed out of the build for the final released version?

BTW, I have been trying to reproduce this issue, but can't get the release samples to misbehave on my setup.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

carlc said:


> I'm trying to understand what happened here... It sounds like EastWest successfully addressed the issue in the beta release they shared, but then that fix was backed out of the build for the final released version?
> 
> BTW, I have been trying to reproduce this issue, but can't get the release samples to misbehave on my setup.


It's apparently not the actual samples, but the combination of CC1 and CC11 that causes the issue. For example, in OPUS try loading 18v SUS MAX (18 violins) patch. Start with your MOD wheel at zero, then play chords (while recording) and slowly raise the wheel to 50%. Make sure you fully release they keys after every chord. Then, save the project and reopen it. If you play it back (or can play the patch) without these issues, you're in luck. I've attached a file so you can hear what I mean. They are aware, but that doesn't help.


----------



## carlc

Jeremy Spencer said:


> It's apparently not the actual samples, but the combination of CC1 and CC11 that causes the issue. For example, in OPUS try loading 18v SUS MAX (18 violins) patch. Start with your MOD wheel at zero, then play chords (while recording) and slowly raise the wheel to 50%. Make sure you fully release they keys after every chord. Then, save the project and reopen it. If you play it back (or can play the patch) without these issues, you're in luck. I've attached a file so you can hear what I mean. They are aware, but that doesn't help.


Thanks for the additional info and audio file. I played with the 18v SUS MAX patch for 30 minutes or so while recording MIDI into Logic Pro. Unfortunately (or fortunately?) I couldn't recreate the issue on my system during live playing or MIDI playback. I even tried linking CC1 and CC11 together in various ways and forced the values in the 40-60% range to ensure I was in the right area. There must be other system-related factors since others on this thread were able to reproduce the issue reliably. 

I have seen other bug fixes come through, so hopefully, now that EW has their big Forbidden Planet release behind them, they can turn their attention back to maintenance.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

carlc said:


> Thanks for the additional info and audio file. I played with the 18v SUS MAX patch for 30 minutes or so while recording MIDI into Logic Pro. Unfortunately (or fortunately?) I couldn't recreate the issue on my system during live playing or MIDI playback. I even tried linking CC1 and CC11 together in various ways and forced the values in the 40-60% range to ensure I was in the right area. There must be other system-related factors since others on this thread were able to reproduce the issue reliably.
> 
> I have seen other bug fixes come through, so hopefully, now that EW has their big Forbidden Planet release behind them, they can turn their attention back to maintenance.


Thanks for trying! Did you try reopening the saved project to see if anything changes?


----------



## carlc

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Thanks for trying! Did you try reopening the saved project to see if anything changes?


I hadn't but I just tried that now. Saved project and quit out of Logic, then went back in. The result was the same for me (no issues) when playing back the saved MIDI.

EDIT: I conpletely understand if you don’t want to sink more time into this, but if you post a MIDI file with the chords and CC1 & CC11 data I can test it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ok, so after sending EW both Cubase and Logic protect files, they ave confirmed the "release sample" issue (its not the actual samples, but a bug with Opus CC's). Here's an excerpt from their latest response (this has been going back and forth fr months)....

"Since this issue is more in our developer's hands at this stage, we can't really determine when there will be a fix available for it, but we'll notify you again if we receive any news."

So there it is. After using Hollywood Strings/Brass since release, I'm done with Opus (still love the Play versions); and for the first time since 2009, I'm disappointed with EW support. They obviously don't care about resolving this issue with Opus. Please take a moment of silence as I send HOOPUS to it's digital graveyard.


----------



## bsntn99

I had this issue initially when trying to map CC1 to expression. The workaround for me was to leave the mapping under automation to the default assignments. I then created a global macro parameter assigned to CC1. Then, drag and drop Expression from the right onto the macro.

To make it global, select the little globe icon under the CC number. I did this for the macro, CC1, and CC11 so it recalls with every patch I load and I don't have to set this up every time. This now allows CC1 to control expression without the sustain release sample issue at least for me.

Note when you go from classic/epic to soft, it limits the expression to ~72% max. Seems to be hardcoded. Also note I am using Cubase 12 with a PC. I tried your example above and can save and reload without seeing any issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## scoplunk

jason.d said:


> They just replied back and closed the ticket. Seems like they’re already aware of it so hopefully they’ll fix it soon:
> 
> “Yes, this is something we know about and is in the tracker to be looked at by our developers - it's when CC1 and CC11 are moved to CC1 this happens, doesn't seem to happen the opposite when you tie both Mod/Expression both to CC11.”


This post is from Dec. 21, 2021



Jeremy Spencer said:


> "Since this issue is more in our developer's hands at this stage, we can't really determine when there will be a fix available for it, but we'll notify you again if we receive any news."


This post was from 2 days ago. I've worked with plenty of developers and I like to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, seriously, EW? You've known about this bug for over 7 months and your reply today is more or less the same as it was 7 months ago? That isn't encouraging and frankly, it looks like you really don't care. If the fix is complicated, please let us know and we'll be patient. But, to acknowledge a bug exists and then ignore it for 7 months seems downright negligent. You can't be surprised that some people, like @Jeremy Spencer, decide to ditch your products altogether. At this point, I think it's more about the perceived lack of caring than the actual bug itself. Developers should at least communicate with users about difficulties with bug fixes or offer workarounds other than "don't use that feature."

Which brings me to my next post...


----------



## scoplunk

bsntn99 said:


> I had this issue initially when trying to map CC1 to expression. The workaround for me was to leave the mapping under automation to the default assignments. I then created a global macro parameter assigned to CC1. Then, drag and drop Expression from the right onto the macro.
> 
> To make it global, select the little globe icon under the CC number. I did this for the macro, CC1, and CC11 so it recalls with every patch I load and I don't have to set this up every time. This now allows CC1 to control expression without the sustain release sample issue at least for me.


Thank you, @bsntn99! I changed all my template Opus instances to use this macro (although I didn't go global) and had a nice day of working yesterday without the release sample issue. It's too early to definitively say that this is a solution, but at the moment, I'm pretty sure it is. 

Maybe EW could post your workaround to their website and give customers who are having this problem a way to use their libraries until a bug fix can be released. That would be much better than alienating their users.

Thanks again for posting this!!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

scoplunk said:


> I've worked with plenty of developers and I like to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, seriously, EW? You've known about this bug for over 7 months and your reply today is more or less the same as it was 7 months ago? That isn't encouraging and frankly, it looks like you really don't care.


Yep, they have definitely gone downhill with their customer support unfortunately. IMO, Opus is a buggy novelty sample player....I really do prefer Play. Ditching EW is a fart in the wind as far is they're concerned, but it's probably time to move on anyways as I've picked up a few nice orchestral libraries in the past couple of years that are much better for my needs.


----------



## jason.d

Damn, this makes me sad.


----------



## carlc

FWIW, I have had a very positive experience with EW products and support over the past two years. They were quick to respond to the two tickets I submitted, and I have been thoroughly enjoying OPUS as a platform. I was not able to reproduce the bug others described above, so that has not impacted my views. I also had very limited experience with Play before Opus came out, so that probably also impacts my viewpoint.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

I recorded issues with the release samples. I am so frustrated by EW that i don´t even post anymore. I have a folde only with screenrecording of problems like this. And where is my vibrato?! Where is my crossfade for velocity and modulation?! Hiden.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

I think about coming back to support and ask if they would like to visit this thread, instead of working in the next gimic?


----------



## scoplunk

Emanuel Fróes said:


> I recorded issues with the release samples.


 Did you look at this post? I set this up three days ago and I haven't had a problem with the release samples since then. I highly recommend giving this a try.






OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues


Logic is getting sluggish with a few tracks of opus in big session




vi-control.net


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

scoplunk said:


> Did you look at this post? I set this up three days ago and I haven't had a problem with the release samples since then. I highly recommend giving this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues
> 
> 
> Logic is getting sluggish with a few tracks of opus in big session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


The point is, we shouldn’t have to find a workaround.


----------



## scoplunk

Of course. But, in the end, I just want to make music and if a workaround makes that job possible, I'm all in. Honestly, it didn't take that long to set this up and now that it is set up, I doubt I'll stop doing it this way even when the original problem is fixed unless there's some other advantage to changing it back.

I do get your point, though.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

*Why do i have to wait or check for missing files in Opus, and in Kontakt or any other library I just start using and playing after loading the patch?* I downloaded these files already. 

*Why there is still not a purge all function? WHo is happy clicking purge for 150 instruments?*


I don´t even open Opus instruments of the Hollywood orchestra anymore, because i have to remember too many things before i can trust to start the first chord... If i save a cusotmized patch on Logic Pro with customized articulations Opus does not help, anbd it looks thatsome settings come back to the default position. It looks i am joking.... For this reason I don´t put a template available to everyone - as i would like to - because I am not sure it is reliable. What is reliable in my opnion is that you can compose with it well when not changing too much articulations or when you don´t want to build a big template based on Opus. The articulations settings they give are incomplete, very incomplete, you have to set too much. And after i did this I have a problem trusting the saved changes in Logic. I will double check again if i did something wrong. I updated now and hope there is something better in matter of basic functionality and friendliness.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

I am considering the SOundiron or the VSL discount for strings. THey have amazing sounds on EW but it looks impossible to just offer the main articulations, a good cross fade for timbre/dynamic, and reliable professional and user friendly workflow, or a custumoer support that said thx/sorry + take notes from the pros giving ideas. .At least my primary focus is not so much playing with GUIS, but on how to compose that _contrapunctus a la duodecima in c# minore in stilo antico et strito in honoris papae _


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

scoplunk said:


> Did you look at this post? I set this up three days ago and I haven't had a problem with the release samples since then. I highly recommend giving this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPUS Hollywood Strings - Release samples issues
> 
> 
> Logic is getting sluggish with a few tracks of opus in big session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Thx! I updated now. Later I check again. It was with the cello my issue. Now I am scoring for the spitfire competition and guess what: not using East West haha. Man, I spent money for what... I loaded the string ensemble patch (full strings KM) but , saying again, it looks it does not save my customized things; then I start to doubt my memory or to check if the things has something. What an inspiring way of start composing! So, I check later again if it saves my articulation settings (that are very extensive and "customized" - if you call customization the fact of activating each articulation that should be already AT DISPOSAL TO USE! Do this 30 times...)

Some KM patches have all, but NOT A PIZZICATO. I hope it is not too much to want a pizzicato, harmonics, tremolo in the same string patches lol While there is a lot of NV NV NB NBB NO NP and all possible nuances that requires time to memorize and use properly with cc11 and 1. It conflicts with the way articulation settings work on Logic Pro then? Because you change the art. and then it changes the mix a lot in some cases. I understand it is a matter of learning, but my main statement is: other libraries are more direct! And this looks not impossible for EW to achieve, since they have super sounds overall. Sounds seriously symphonic.

EastWEst looks like that hot amazing smart girl that always create a fucking problem with some detail, like saying she has to care of a dog this weekend, or that you did not washed the dishes well, so it is better to make a pause in the relation....lol

I am considering the Albion sales by Spitifire; in matter of being "direct" in the GUI I got it, then Christian Henson is a very practical person, even needing 1200 cuts and places in a simple vlog ; ) BUt the best deal is to win the competition. Aha


----------



## odod

Emanuel Fróes said:


> *Why do i have to wait or check for missing files in Opus, and in Kontakt or any other library I just start using and playing after loading the patch?* I downloaded these files already.
> 
> *Why there is still not a purge all function? WHo is happy clicking purge for 150 instruments?*
> 
> 
> I don´t even open Opus instruments of the Hollywood orchestra anymore, because i have to remember too many things before i can trust to start the first chord... If i save a cusotmized patch on Logic Pro with customized articulations Opus does not help, anbd it looks thatsome settings come back to the default position. It looks i am joking.... For this reason I don´t put a template available to everyone - as i would like to - because I am not sure it is reliable. What is reliable in my opnion is that you can compose with it well when not changing too much articulations or when you don´t want to build a big template based on Opus. The articulations settings they give are incomplete, very incomplete, you have to set too much. And after i did this I have a problem trusting the saved changes in Logic. I will double check again if i did something wrong. I updated now and hope there is something better in matter of basic functionality and friendliness.


But there is a Purge All Instruments option in the OPUS .. and articulation are just really easy to set actually, at least for me .. and good things that EW installed all the articulation in Logic automatically


----------



## scoplunk

Yes. There already is a Purge All and there are pre-made Logic articulation maps. Also, I've customized my setup completely and built my own articulation maps in Logic and they work fine. If you set up custom performances, you should also save those from the Opus interface so that you can easily recall them if Logic doesn't load them correctly. But, I haven't yet had any problem with Logic not loading Opus instruments in the condition they were in when the project was saved. 



Emanuel Fróes said:


> *Why do i have to wait or check for missing files in Opus, and in Kontakt or any other library I just start using and playing after loading the patch?* I downloaded these files already.


Usually, this doesn't indicate that the files aren't downloaded, although that's possible. The problem usually is that Opus doesn't know the path to the files on your system. If you can see the library in the browser, right click it and select Locate Product. If you don't see the library, go to the gear icon in the upper left of the interface and select Install Product. Navigate to the folder with your Opus libraries and select the libraries that are missing or need to be installed. Opus should remember the path after that, unless you move them. 

Opus definitely has some quirks, but the problems you're describing aren't occurring on my system, at least, so far. You should be able to get all of this working.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

scoplunk said:


> Yes. There already is a Purge All and there are pre-made Logic articulation maps. Also, I've customized my setup completely and built my own articulation maps in Logic and they work fine. If you set up custom performances, you should also save those from the Opus interface so that you can easily recall them if Logic doesn't load them correctly. But, I haven't yet had any problem with Logic not loading Opus instruments in the condition they were in when the project was saved.
> 
> 
> Usually, this doesn't indicate that the files aren't downloaded, although that's possible. The problem usually is that Opus doesn't know the path to the files on your system. If you can see the library in the browser, right click it and select Locate Product. If you don't see the library, go to the gear icon in the upper left of the interface and select Install Product. Navigate to the folder with your Opus libraries and select the libraries that are missing or need to be installed. Opus should remember the path after that, unless you move them.
> 
> Opus definitely has some quirks, but the problems you're describing aren't occurring on my system, at least, so far. You should be able to get all of this working.


there are the art. maps, but you have to activate the articulations in Opus and still continue the setup in Logic ; ) Only then you use what you paid for. Multiply this for 30x . THen save the instrument and later see if it is really all saved as you left ; i am not sure, some articulations appeared like turned off again. And if you have to reload the instrument and reset inside Opus again you start from zero


----------



## scoplunk

I totally understand if you're disappointed with Opus or its design doesn't gel with your workflow. I'm not making a case for this library over any other. But, even though I'm fairly new to orchestral composing and mockups, I do have a few libraries and I feel like setting them up in a template, organizing which articulations will be together on which tracks and setting up the articulation maps is a lot of work whether I'm using Kontakt or Halion or Opus or anything else. I didn't find Opus more difficult to organize than any of the others. But, you seem to be having more problems with it than I do. I haven't had problems with articulations not loading as they were saved and once I have a map that matches an Opus performance setup, that map always works, even if I do decide to reload the performance. I'm not sure why your experience has been different than mine.

It's a drag to purchase a library and then feel like it's too much of a hassle to use. If you have something specific that isn't working and you'd like me to test on my machine, I'll be happy to give it a try. 

Good luck!


----------



## CGR

The early releases of OPUS were missing half of the articulations in the EWQL Pianos Platinum, and had some serious playback issues (truncated notes etc.) I raised a support ticket, and despite EW Support claiming all was fine, I reverted back to PLAY which worked as expected. 

Just updated to the latest OPUS v1.2.3, and all the piano articulations show up now, but the release samples are not triggered at all (despite them being activated and loaded). Back to PLAY again . . .


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

CGR said:


> Just updated to the latest OPUS v1.2.3, and all the piano articulations show up now, but the release samples are not triggered at all (despite them being activated and loaded). Back to PLAY again


I share your sentiment. Seems that EW went downhill after Opus was released. I’m also back to being a happy Play user.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

if there is something i can call NOT acceptable is that the saved used patches do not open direct form Logic. I have to save onn Orchestrator and open all again. You can call professional a product like this since composer who use this need a template friendly work flow. For all other patches in the list is the same issue in Orchestrator. As it is the plugin is not good for me as composing to, and if I change it, it does not load and ignore what i did...


----------



## scoplunk

OK, I see where our setups are very different. I never even downloaded Orchestrator, so I have no idea if this has compatibility problems with Logic. My experience is only with the main libraries. Maybe somebody with more experience with Orchestrator can chime in here if they have this working correctly.


----------



## odod

Emanuel Fróes said:


> if there is something i can call NOT acceptable is that the saved used patches do not open direct form Logic. I have to save onn Orchestrator and open all again. You can call professional a product like this since composer who use this need a template friendly work flow. For all other patches in the list is the same issue in Orchestrator. As it is the plugin is not good for me as composing to, and if I change it, it does not load and ignore what i did...


that is still a bug, because the opus updater wipes out all my presets too


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

i came again to confirm i have loud unwanted release sounds in HO choir and SD taikos


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

odod said:


> that is still a bug, because the opus updater wipes out all my presets too


it is so sad, They have a YT channel for what? Why not communicate.

8dio has a huge discount and it is a pitty that i have to buy something of similar quality just to have a PROEFESSIONAL tool.

But my Kontakt bugs with Logic Pro , it does not write the correct name for the tracks saved haha , just open with "Kontakt". So my template is uselesss without names!


Maybe i should come back to Audacity, Sound Forge and MuseScore lol


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

Another thing:

If i don´t touch cc faders, some patches do not sound.

Did someone notice this?

Another bug that i thought was my mistake, or that is subtile enough to confuse me totally. BUt now it is a patter: I have to touch faders after loading patch from Logic Pro , for i can hear some Opus instruments. I don´t understand any reason why this would be a normal thing; intuitive is to load something and it sounds. I also checked my prefs, and againg:ONLY with OPUS!

This bug makes me think the sample did not loaded or something

When you have 10 bugs, you start having bug trauma, or bug syndrome, or whatever the hell far away from making music happen


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

scoplunk said:


> This post is from Dec. 21, 2021
> 
> 
> This post was from 2 days ago. I've worked with plenty of developers and I like to give them the benefit of the doubt, but, seriously, EW? You've known about this bug for over 7 months and your reply today is more or less the same as it was 7 months ago? That isn't encouraging and frankly, it looks like you really don't care. If the fix is complicated, please let us know and we'll be patient. But, to acknowledge a bug exists and then ignore it for 7 months seems downright negligent. You can't be surprised that some people, like @Jeremy Spencer, decide to ditch your products altogether. At this point, I think it's more about the perceived lack of caring than the actual bug itself. Developers should at least communicate with users about difficulties with bug fixes or offer workarounds other than "don't use that feature."
> 
> Which brings me to my next post...


Until reading this i thought i was alone in the boat haha I don´t write to custumer service anymore. I am afraid of being banned or so by informing bugs and suggestions haha


----------



## badabing

Does anyone know if this has been fixed in the latest version?


----------



## badabing

Answered my own question, it isn't fixed!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

badabing said:


> Answered my own question, it isn't fixed!


Of course not. Very disappointing! Have you sent another support ticket? Since Lorenz told me EW isn't going to fix it, I gave up.


----------



## JimDiGritz

I can't replicate either issue with OPUS 1.3.0


----------



## HarmonKard

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Of course not. Very disappointing! Have you sent another support ticket? Since Lorenz told me EW isn't going to fix it, I gave up.



I have been told by EW support that they are not fixing ANY issue with HS.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

HarmonKard said:


> I have been told by EW support that they are not fixing ANY issue with HS.


HS is fine, it’s the HOOPUS strings and brass that have these issues.


----------



## badabing

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Of course not. Very disappointing! Have you sent another support ticket? Since Lorenz told me EW isn't going to fix it, I gave up.


I will send a support ticket, I use ableton and I don't think there's an easy way to remap CCs so the workaround mentioned in this thread isn't a solution for me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

badabing said:


> I will send a support ticket, I use ableton and I don't think there's an easy way to remap CCs so the workaround mentioned in this thread isn't a solution for me.


The issue is actually worse for Cubase and Logic. In the previous version of Opus, this didn’t happen until you saved the project and reopened it. Now it happens regardless. I will be curious to hear what support has to say.


----------



## wsimpson

I bought Hollywood Orchestra Opus specifically for the Orchestrator and it is pretty much unusable when the sounds get stuck. Looking here it seems to be a known issue for about a year. Have I got that right?


----------



## aeliron

No problems with that since the latest updates to MacOS and Opus, about three months ago maybe.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

wsimpson said:


> I bought Hollywood Orchestra Opus specifically for the Orchestrator and it is pretty much unusable when the sounds get stuck. Looking here it seems to be a known issue for about a year. Have I got that right?


I haven’t had that issue for about a year.


----------

